# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] Εξωτερική τροφοδοσία ρεύματος

## meletiros

Πολύ καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θέλω βοήθεια ή κάποιες γνώμες σχετικά με μια βιντεοκάμερα SONY CCD TRV-65E pal. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι έχει δυο μπαταρίες 7,2 βόλτ οι οποίες τα έχουν φτύσει και η αντικατάσταση είναι δαπανηρή, ψάχνοντας λοιπόν να βρω τρόπο άνοιξα την μία και έχει μέσα πλακέτα πληροφοριών, αντικατέστησα τις μπαταρίες αυτές με ίδια βολτ αλλά άλλου μεγέθους που να χωρούν μέσα αλλά δεν τις αναγνωρίζει, σε 2η φάση έβγαλα μπαταρίες και πλακέτα και σύνδεσα στις επαφές εσωτερικά ένα ΠΑΚ 7,2V CD που είχα 1500mAh θεωρώντας ότι θα έχω μεγαλύτερη αυτονομία άσχετα αν ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να το κουβαλάω κι' αυτό αλλά δεν θα με πείραζε ΑΛΛΑ;;; βγάζει μήνυμα &lt;μόνο λιθίου&gt;. Έτσι έμεινα ρέστος μόνο με τα 220 βολτ &nbsp;και περιμένω να μου πείτε κάτι αν φυσικά υπάρχει εκτός της αγοράς καινούργιων original. :Confused1:  :Cursing:

----------


## katmadas

γιατι δεν βλεπεις στο ebay για καμια μαιμου?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Απο οσο ξερω λογω πλακετας αυτες δεν προκειται να δουλεψουν ποτε.μια λυση ειναι να βαλεις μπαταρια στην φορτιση αν μπορείς να φτιαξεις την ταση εισοδου της με τις παλιες μπαταριες θα δουλεψει.


Η οπως σωστα λεει ο katmadas http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Ba.../dp/B00006JPMD

----------


## sofosal

.....είχα την εντύπωση ότι κανείς πλέον δεν θα επιχειρούσε να συντηρήσει μια τέτοια κάμερα.
.....δεδομένου του ότι κασέτες και μηχανικά μέρη μπορεί να πάθουν ανά πάσα στιγμή βλάβες που είναι ασύμφορες
προς επισκευή και που με τα χρήματα μιας επισκευής αγοράζει κανείς μια σύγχρονη με καλή ανάλυση και χωρητικότητα
μνήμης πολύ μεγαλύτερη της κασέτας...
...η/ κάνω λάθος;;

----------


## meletiros

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή σας και συμφωνώ με τον sofosal όμως η κάμερα λόγω της καλής χρήσης είναι σαν καινούργια ακόμη, ότι γράφω το μετατρέπω σε ψηφιακή μορφή και η συγκεκριμένη με ικανοποιεί ακόμη εκεί που την χρειάζομαι. Τώρα αν λύσω και αυτό το θέμα για μεγαλύτερη αυτονομία θα είμαι ευτυχής. Και ναι το έψαξα και πήρα απ' το ebay ακριβώς όμοια αλλά δεν την δέχεται μου βγάζει μήνυμα <μόνο λιθίου> γιατί θέλει SONY, να έπεσα σε σκάρτη; πήρα τηλ. και δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτε ούτε καν επιστροφή. Τώρα ο φίλος ο Βασίλης αν μπορεί να μου το κάνει λίγο πιο λιανό γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα ακριβώς. Αν δεν βρεθεί άκρη θα καταλήξω στη Sony me 45 euro περίπου. :Cursing:

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ο φορτιστης του τι στοιχεια εχει επανω;ταση τροφοδοσιας ;volt.

----------


## meletiros

> Ο φορτιστης του τι στοιχεια εχει επανω;ταση τροφοδοσιας ;volt.


 Έχει έξοδο 8,4 V & 1,5Ah to βύσμα που μπαίνει στην κάμερα έχει τρεις επαφές οι δυο μαζί που στη μία έχει το (+) και στο εξωτερικό πλαίσιο έχει το (-). Αρχικά βέβαια δεν μου πήγε στο μυαλό το τροφοδοτικό και χάρη σ' εσένα μου ήρθε η φλασιά και είδα σήμερα τα χαρακτηριστικά του δεν δοκίμασα τίποτε ακόμη λόγω υποχρεώσεων οπότε αν έχεις κάτι πες μου, ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## katmadas

δεν ειναι μονο τα μηχανικα.
εκεινη την περιοδο πουληθηκαν στους κατασκευαστες ελλατοματικα ccd με αποτελεσμα σημερα να παρουσιαζουν πολλα μοντελα προβλημα στον αισθητηρα.
μην δοσεις πολλα λεφτα γιαυτην γιατι δεν ξερεις τι θα γινει με αυτο.
http://www.imaging-resource.com/badccds.html

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Έχει έξοδο 8,4 V & 1,5Ah to βύσμα που μπαίνει στην κάμερα έχει τρεις επαφές οι δυο μαζί που στη μία έχει το (+) και στο εξωτερικό πλαίσιο έχει το (-). Αρχικά βέβαια δεν μου πήγε στο μυαλό το τροφοδοτικό και χάρη σ' εσένα μου ήρθε η φλασιά και είδα σήμερα τα χαρακτηριστικά του δεν δοκίμασα τίποτε ακόμη λόγω υποχρεώσεων οπότε αν έχεις κάτι πες μου, ευχαριστώ πάντως.


Αν μπορεις να του δωσεις 8,5v είσοδο απο φορτιστη θα μπορεσεις πιστευω να το δουλεψεις(με την ψοφια λιθιου πανω βεβαια).Αν δεν μπορεις να του δωσεις με τοσα λεφτα που εχει η ημιτασιον δεν αξιζει να δωσεις ουτε 5€ για δοκιμη.

----------


## meletiros

> Αν μπορεις να του δωσεις 8,5v είσοδο απο φορτιστη θα μπορεσεις πιστευω να το δουλεψεις(με την ψοφια λιθιου πανω βεβαια).Αν δεν μπορεις να του δωσεις με τοσα λεφτα που εχει η ημιτασιον δεν αξιζει να δωσεις ουτε 5€ για δοκιμη.


 Καλησπέρα, αν και τα έχω βάψει μαύρα. Λοιπόν έβαλα το βύσμα του τροφοδοτικού στην κάμερα χωρίς το τροφοδοτικό και έδωσα 8,4 βόλτ (τσεκάροντας την πολικότητα) έκανε αρκ και τέλος δεν παίρνει ρεύμα πλέον ούτε 220 ούτε και με την μπαταρία που δούλευε για λίγο. Ατύχησα και τώρα;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπέρα, αν και τα έχω βάψει μαύρα. Λοιπόν έβαλα το βύσμα του τροφοδοτικού στην κάμερα χωρίς το τροφοδοτικό και έδωσα 8,4 βόλτ (τσεκάροντας την πολικότητα) έκανε αρκ και τέλος δεν παίρνει ρεύμα πλέον ούτε 220 ούτε και με την μπαταρία που δούλευε για λίγο. Ατύχησα και τώρα;


Με την μπαταρία πανω το δοκιμασες ε;
Τι να πω,αν εισαι σιγουρος για την πολικοτητα,κατι θα καηκε.

----------


## meletiros

> Με την μπαταρία πανω το δοκιμασες ε;
> Τι να πω,αν εισαι σιγουρος για την πολικοτητα,κατι θα καηκε.


 Ναι φίλε μου και όντως κάτι κάηκε και μιλάμε για 1-2'' δευτ. την άνοιξα και απ' την θήκη φεύγουν 6 καλώδια που πάνε στην πλακέτα η οποία δεν δείχνει κάτι καμένο προφανώς κάτι παίχτηκε με κάποιο καλώδιο πληροφοριών. Θα δω μήπως βρω πλακέτα από κάποιον που έχει χαλασμένη και δεν του χρειάζεται αν όχι θα δω και στη sony αν μπορώ να την αγοράσω. Ευχαριστώ πάντως να είσαι καλά.

----------

vasilimertzani (21-02-16)

----------

